# Happy Gotcha Day



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Happy Gotcha Day to this handsome boy. He went from a cute baby to a handsome boy. He is a chatty chatty cat who loves his birdie toy. He knows what many words mean and he is the sweetest cuddle bug that wakes me up every morning by making biscuits on my tummy and then laying on my chest and nuzzling up to my face. I love him dearly and so does my other cat Stella


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

A few more..


----------



## Michael Yeller (Jul 19, 2018)

Very Cute. What type of breed?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oooh, what a sweetie! And he has a friend! How lucky are you?  Happy Gotcha Day indeed.


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

You know I have no clue...I got him from the shelter where they didn't know much about him. I know he would be a DSH since he doesn't have papers. but he has a very triangular face, and big ears, and his hind legs are much taller than his front ones and he's very long and slim...He looks different but I have no clue what he might be mixed with


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes that's Stella haha she was actually my first kitty. She is about 3 months older than him, but they have been buddies ever since i brought him home


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That is one handsome cat.


----------

